
What if I Just Wrote HTML? - luu
https://maren.hup.is/blog/what-if-i-just-wrote-html/
======
onion2k
The 9 additional files, ~100KB of data transfar, additional JS and CSS
suggests you did more than just write some HTML..

------
compressedgas
Delete the stylesheet.

